# Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?



## BeatBlaster (8. Oktober 2013)

*Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Hei,
meine jetzige Hardware steht in der Beschreibung. Aber langsam wird es Zeit aufzurüsten. Bis Weihnachten ein i7 4770k, eine AMD 290(X) und ein neues Gehäuse, z.B. der Corsair Carbide Air 540 ATX Cube.

Nur würde mich nun interessieren, wieviel mehr OC, oder wieviel kälter ich die Hardware mit einer Wasserkühlung bekomme.

Als Gegnstück sehe ich dort den i7 mit einem Silver Arrow. Und die AMD mit einem z.B. Gigabyte Windforce Lüfter.

Und was mich das für mein Vorhaben so kosten würde 

LG


----------



## Trochaeus (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du eine gute WaKü haben willst, bezahlst du schonmal ein paar hunderte Euro

Ein Alpenföhn K2 ist aber eine sehr gute Wahl, würde diesen bevorzugen


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

je nach dimension der wasserkühlung ist sie deutlich besser, oder aber genausogut bei mehr lautstärke. (siehe kompakt-wakü's)

wenn man zB zwei oder drei MoRa's an radiatorfläche hat, benötigt man warscheinlich nichtmal mehr lüfter und hat trotzdem deutlich bessere temps als mit dem boxed-kühler (ist aber nicht schwer) 

wenn man sich mal die vergleichstests zwischen einem noctua nh-d14 und einer h100i ansieht, so viel gibts sich das nicht.


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. Oktober 2013)

Könntet ihr mir ein Beispiel zusammenstellen? 

Als gpu Kühlerblock erfinde ich mal einen für 100 Euro ; P Gibt die gpu ja noch net.


----------



## jamie (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

*zu lahm


----------



## alm0st (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Also wenn wir von einer richtigen WaKü sprechen, dann bekommst du damit deine Hardware deutlich kühler, vorallem bei OC. Als kleines Beispiel kann ich mal meine GTX 480 anführen:

- unter Luft mit Werkstakt je nach Zimmertemperatur zwischen 80-90° Celcius
- jetzt unter Waser mit maximal stablen Core Takt (ca. +100 Mhz) ohne Spannungserhöhung max. 62° Celcius

Wenn du an das Maximum der Hardware für 24/7 OCen möchtest, kommst du fast nicht an einer WaKü vorbei. Klar lässt sich auch mit Luftkühlung viel erreichen, da muss dann aber alles passen (Luftdurchsatz der Lüfter, Kühl- und Kontaktfläche, Airflow und Kabelmanagement) - ist dafür aber auch um einiges günstiger.


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Wieviel grad kälter du kühlen bzw. wieviel MHz höher du durch eine Wakü im Gegensatz zu einer guten Lukü takten kannst, kann man so nicht sagen.

Eine richtige Wakü ist teuer, bei genügend Radi fläche kannst du aber deutlich kühler und dabei deutlich leiser kühlen als unter Luft. Vor allem bei der Graka wird sich das bemerkbar machen. Denn da kannst du die 300W plötzlich auf z.B. 10x so viel Fläche verteilen. 
Bei der CPU sehe ich nicht ganz so viel Potenzial. Denn durch die billige WLP zwischen Die und HS wirst du irgendwann bestimmt Temperaturprobleme bekommen. Nicht weil die Wakü die Wärme nicht wegschaffen könnte, sondern weil die Wärmeableitung von Die zu CPU Block zu schlecht ist. Außerdem kann man die mit OC vllt. 100W mit einem guten Luftkühler deutlich einfacher wegschaffen als z.B. 300W einer dick übertakteten graka.
Selbstverständlich wird die Wakü aber auch bei der CPU einiges bringen. Nur schätze ich das Potenzial dort niedriger ein als bei der GPU.

OC Ergebnisse hängen sowieso mehr vom Chip als von der Kühlung ab. Zumindest bei alltagstauglichem OC.


Ich hab durch meine Wakü keine höheren OC Ergebnisse als vorher. Aber ich bin sehr viel leiser und dabei auch noch deutlich kühler unterwegs. 
Dazu hab ich auch nur eine günstige Zusammenstellung.
(Meine Graka ist anstatt 80-85 Grad nur noch 45-50 Grad warm, meine CPU wurde auch 10 Grad kühler. Mehr Takt als vorher kann ich aber nicht fahren. Die dazu benötigte Spannung gefällt mir nicht. Auch wenn die Kühlung das verkraften würde.)


----------



## Combi (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

also ich habe hier 3 pc´s mit grosser wakü....
mein gamerpc,den meiner frau und mein etwas grosser "lan-pc".
in meinem sind die temps unter vollast,also 100% :

3570-k@4,6ghz= 54 grad
gtx 780 hydro copper+oc = 44 grad
mobo asus maximus v formula = 38 grad

im idle ist alles bei ca 23-24 grad...
mach das mal mit ner lukü nach....ohne ohrenschützer..


----------



## BeatBlaster (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Mein i5 3570k ist nun halt mit 4,3 Ghz bei 67 Grad unter prime95
Und die Graka, derzeit eine HD 7950 auf 1,1 Ghz bei ca 71-73 Grad.

Ich würde halt gerne mit einer Wakü erreichen, dass ich den i7 4770k ca 10% weiter takten kann als mit Luft, Und die Graka (wird eine AMD 290(X)) minimum 15%.

Bekomme ich eine anständige Wakü für CPU und GPU für UNTER 300 Euro?
LG


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (8. Oktober 2013)

Kurz und knapp, Nein (bei neu kauf)

Hab für meine erste Wakü für CPU, GPU und einer Steuereinheit zwischen 400€ und 500€ aus gegeben.

Für meine jetztige nochmal 400€, da sehr viel anderst gemacht wurde.

In der regel kann man seine Komponenten wie AGB, Pumpe, Steuereinheit und Radiatoren weiter verwenden.


----------



## MagicMongo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Also ich hab auch vor kurzem meinen PC mit ner Wakü ausgestattet. Mit Lüftern + Lüftersteuerung und den ganzen Wakükrams schlappe 630,00 Euro. Und da war ich noch sparsam.
Aber die Kühlung ist dafür wirklich besser.

7970 mit GPU-1,2GHz bei 1.200V/ Memory-1600MHz bei 1.625v wird beim zocken nicht wärmer als 62° . 4770k(geköpft) ist dabei auf 4,3GHz mit 1.275V getaktet und wird ebenfalls beim zocken nicht wärmer als 55° . Grundsätzlich hängt aber auch das mit der Raumtemperatur zusammen. Lüfter drehen dabei mit 1200RPM.Wassertemp liegt hierbei bei guten 24-32° , je nach Raumtemperatur.

Wichtig für dich ist. Was passt in dein Gehäuse rein. Gibt es schon nen GPU-Kühler für die R9 290X usw.  Vor allem,was kannst du wirklich maximal ausgeben? Das ist die wichtigste frage.
Auf jeden fall solltest du dir eins merken,wenn du ne Wakü haben willst,mach es gleich richtig,weil du für Nachbesserungen definitiv nochmal richtig drauf packen wirst,das ist sicher. Also lieber gleich richtig,als nur Unfug zusammen zu basteln. 

Gruß


----------



## sven842 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Es muss aber nicht so teuer sein, es geht deutlich preiswerter sowohl neu als auch gebraucht.
Hier eine vernüftige zusammenstellung, geht günstiger da würde dann aber entweder Kühleistung oder Lautstärke leiden!
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/63623d4aaa7787f3c76acb37aaffc9bf 

Geht aber natürlich auch besser


----------



## panzer000 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

also mit wasserkühlung ist alles kühler und leiser 
mein i 3770 ist auf 4,7 ghz bei 1,37 volt bei 65 grad nicht geköpft
meine 780 oc um 100 mhz und ram um 200 mhz liegt bei 45 grad und das alles bei last 
und meine lüfter drehen mit 700 u pro minute


----------



## MagicMongo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

@ Sven842

Schöne zusammenstellung  . Aber den Nova hättest auch als diese Variante nehmen können. Allerdings würde sich das dann mit dem blauen Wasserzusatz beißen  .
Ob Blau oder Rot ist letztendlich latte oder dem Käufer überlassen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (8. Oktober 2013)

Und es fehlt die GPU-Kühler un der kostet nomma ca. 100 mehr
Der TE hat übrigends gefragt ob man was gescheites für unter 300€ bekommt.


----------



## sven842 (8. Oktober 2013)

Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Und es fehlt die GPU-Kühler un der kostet nomma ca. 100 mehr
> Der TE hat übrigends gefragt ob man was gescheites für unter 300€ bekommt.


 
Sorry das hab ich im Eifer des gefechts übersehen, Stelle morgen ne Alternative zusammen bis 300

Hier eine sehr preiswerte aber trotzdem leistungsstarke zusammenstellung:
http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/da9135bd6928cc327e75636dc36a0f47 + ca. 100€ für den Grakakühler(Lüfter u. Schläuche sind natürlich geschmackssache)


----------



## BeatBlaster (9. Oktober 2013)

Braucht man so viele Radiatoren?

Und welches Gehäuse eignet sich am besten unter 150 Euro?


----------



## sven842 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Ja die zwei Radis wirste brauchen oder alternativ einen Mora oder vergleichbar
Die zweite zusammenstellung hab ich aufs Carbide 540 Air abgestimmt
Es gibt natürlich deutlich bessere Gehäuse, ist halt eine Frage des Geldes z.b. sowas Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Watercase Black 73355 was aus P/L Sicht noch geht


----------



## thorda (26. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Es gibt da noch einen Aspekt bei der Graka Kühlung, den interessanterweise nie jemand beachtet hat. Werden bei der Graka die Spannungswandler ebenfalls mit Wasser gekühlt ( Fullcover oder HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core LT - Watercool Shop Gpu only mit zusatzkreislauf für die Spawa ) hat man wesentlich niedrigere Temperaturen auf der Rückseite der Graka.
Ich selber habe aktuell eine 670 mit der watercool Lösung, wenn in den nächsten Tagen die 290er reinkommt brauche ich lediglich eine neue Kupferplatte für die Spawas. 
Mit einem IR-Thermometer habe ich bei meiner 670 mit Luftkühlung Temps um die 80 / 90 Grad auf der Rückseite gemessen ( OC und Spannungserhöhung ). Mit Wasser liegen die Temperaturen bis zu 50 Grad niedrige.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. November 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

die graka profitiert eigendlich am meisten von einer wakü. nicht selten ist die graka unter wasser kälter als due cpu.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Die einmaligen Anschaffungskosten sind wirklich hoch aber man kann die Bauteile sehr lange weiterverwenden und muss bei UPdates des PCs oder Neukauf vom Rechner höchstens Kühler austauschen. Die Kühlleistung ist natürlich auch viel größer und lässt Spiel für spätere Übertaktung. Der größte Vorteil ist aber nach wie vor der _lautlose_ Betrieb auch bei Volllast. 

Luftkühlungen drecken ein und schaffen es niemals genauso. Ich mag auch das Gefühl das meine Hardware auch bei Auslastung nichtmal warm wird. Leise passive Systeme bringen einfach nicht die Leistung die man so mag


----------



## chew (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung viel besser als Luft?*

Man muss für eine Wasserkülung nicht gleich 300€ ausgeben. Man kann auch mit inkl einem Dual radiator beginnen und nicht mehr als 200€ investieren und hat trotzdem ein zukunftsichere basis mit Performanceausbaumöglichkeiten.

PS: bedenke das wichtigste Teil inbezug auf die Kühlleistung eines Waküsystem ist nicht der Cpu Kühler sondern der Radiator!


----------

